# pet store



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

I kknow how you all feel about pet stores but what about if i get a hedgie from a pet store so when it dies it dies a haappy warm coomfty ending of its life instead of in a pet store that is not good. i mean i saw a hedgie at a storre and it was under a food bowl sad and lonely........ i knoe they are going to get more but just for now. I cant wait aanymore.... the thing i understand tho is that i am going to be saving more then i need to for gails hedgies but i just reallly want one. i AM TEXTING MY MOM ABOUT IT NOW... ut yup... i need your thoughts. i already know the pros and cons.... just tell me whsst you think.......


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Report them, don't support them.

That's my stance. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you buy the pet store hedgie, they will just get another one in. Sad as it is when it comes to living creatures but supply equals demand. Another problem with buying one from a pet store is there is a higher chance that it will be sick and need to see a vet in the first couple of weeks of ownership. Can you afford the hedgehog plus a vet? 

There is an old saying, "patience has it's own rewards". I know you are anxious but when the time is right, you will find the perfect hedgehog.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you.. right now i am adding up everything..so should i get both a hard and soft carrier? or ust a hard or just a soft?

* edit ....

Is this carrier okay?
http://www.petco.com/product/104218/Mar ... C_Carriers


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

I have one from a store and I wish I would have waited, although I love her the same.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> thank you.. right now i am adding up everything..so should i get both a hard and soft carrier? or ust a hard or just a soft?
> 
> * edit ....
> 
> ...


I would get a hard carrier for now. Perhaps later when you have spare money for spoiling your new baby, you could get a soft carrier for taking them around a store, etc. but soft carriers won't give much protection in a car crash. Best to have a hard carrier to be safe.


----------



## kyararahl (Mar 15, 2010)

I used to be a manager at Petco and those carriers are actually not worth the money anyway. They are expensive and people returned them often because the zippers never worked the right way. I transport my hedgehogs in the smallest cat carrier they have, its hard. It is really tiny and they cannot get out. You can still see in really easily. It is also nice when they are being stubborn because they whole top comes off easily. A lot easier to get them out when they are balled up at the vet!

It looks like this but its not blue. I got it when I had a kitten shipped to me, but I think you can get them readily at walmart.

http://www.amazon.com/Small-Blue-Kennel ... =8-3-spell


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you. that should help..... are they ok with catnip??????


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The carrier that kyararahl posted is a good one and usually reasonably priced. It is also airline approved which IMO if you are going to get a hard sided cat carrier, might as well get one that is airline approved and then you have all the bases covered. 

If you can find one that also has a door on top, I find them to be the most convenient. Petsmart used to sell an awesome double door one but the stores here don't seem to carry them anymore. I notice Zellers now sells the same one so if you are in Canada. I'll post the name of it later as I'm heading out the door in a few minutes.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I found a double door one at petco that is on sale right now! 
http://www.petco.com/product/7397/Petma ... C_Carriers
I can see how convenient that top door must be, I think I will order one tonight.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have always used and definitely recommend using the Petmate Double Door Deluxe carriers or any one that has the door on the top as well as the front. There are also carriers that have doors on the top only. Using the top door makes things SO much easier, especially if you are transporting a less than cooperative animal. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's the one I like the best.

http://www.uspetproducts.net/19__PET_SU ... 59856.html

One thing I really like about it is the top will open from either side or the top can be completely removed. It's made by NOZTONOZ and was around $35 at Petsmart in Canada when I got it. I don't remember how much it was a Zellers.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

so i have good/bad news...


what one first?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Let's be optimistic and try good first. :mrgreen:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

i am maybe getting a hedgie before the summer.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

i am maybe getting a hedgie before the summer.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Tali is getting her hedgie?


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

maybe..... i might o talk to my mom about the easter bunny. maybe he will help me..... santa got my brother his exotic pets.... but i just want the bunny to help. we wont have easter for awhile because she is in texas........... so MAYBE
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats great news that you might be able to get your hedgie before you thought and the extra time until then will let you read more and start the gathering process. The gathering process was fun for me cause I got to take my time picking things and shopping around for everything I wanted


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Please don't tell me the bad news is that you're getting it from a pet store. :roll:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

gokay.... i have two good news nd 1 bad news.... you alread know that i might get the hedgie soon but yes the bad news is that i am getting it from the pet store but the other good news is that i am goiong to see if they will stop binging in hedgies. If not then i am getting my hedgies from gail. just in the summer time..

Iknow what to look for when i see the hedgie and i am gong to ask if i can hold it and see if it bonds with me but that is like a 1 in a millllllllion chance that it will.. i have scene the living conditions in the store it is horrible. the hedgie slept under its food bowl and it looked very sad.... But that is where i first saw a hedgehog. so in the honorish of the hedgies i think i am going to save that one and have them not get anymore... big jump for a little girl but somebody has to do it... instead of waiting for someone to do it i want to speak for the hedgies and tell them it is not right to have them in that condition... i will not stop till it goes good. please tell me that that is a good idea but i should wait to go to gails.... i am loosing my mind but it is the time for somebody to stand up for the four legged quilled animals!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You can get one from a pet store if you choose but if you are only getting it from there to save it then that probably isn't the best idea. It'd be better to turn them in so they can be held accountable.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

so it would be best to wait


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> so it would be best to wait


Yes, waiting would probably be the best thing you could do.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok........


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok........ should i start getting the supplies :?:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a good idea. Stocking up on fleece, getting a thermostat, figuring out how you will heat a cage and what type of cage you will use, water/food dishes, igloo, etc. would be great to get now!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You can start the stocking up process now and I found it helps out a lot with the waiting


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok.. i know i can do it on my own but i am a little lazy........... 13 year old.....where can i get a thermostat..... and dish bowls...
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> ok.. i know i can do it on my own but i am a little lazy........... 13 year old.....where can i get a thermostat..... and dish bowls...
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Most pet-supply store or pet-shop have those.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The bowls you can get at any pet store but the thermostat you may have to order online.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

TJ Maxx and Ross has cute little porcelain dishes with designs and colors for cheap!


----------

